# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Education Spotlight on Jacek Kawalek

## Clare S

Jacek Kawałek is a 3D printing proponent in an area that hasn't, so far, fully embraced the technology - at least not on an educational level. While Poland is home to several successful 3D printing companies, the country's school system has no official 3D printing curriculum at the high school level, and that's what Kawałek, an IT teacher at Henryk Sienkiwicz Technical High School in Kołobrzeg, Poland, is striving to change. We recently spoke with Kawałek about his work for our Spotlight on Educators series. Read the full interview at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/180398/educator-s...jacek-kawalek/

----------


## Yrikiav

This is very cool when technological breakthroughs are made that allow not only science, but also education to develop, because such models make the life and learning process of students much easier.

----------


## smithclarkson1

acek Kawa?ek is a 3D printing proponent in an area that hasn’t, so far, fully embraced the technology – at least not on an educational level. While 9Appsapk.vinVidMate downloadVlc.vin to several successful 3D printing companies, the country’s school system has no official 3D printing curriculum at the high school level, and that’s what Kawa?ek, an IT teacher at Henryk Sienkiewicz Technical High School in Ko?obrzeg, Poland, is striving to change. One of his goals is to make 3D printing an official school subject and area of specialization that students can “major” in before applying to technical schools – and despite bureaucratic obstacles, he’s made a lot of progress getting students and other locals interested and involved in the technology.

----------


## pronosoft1234

This is very cool when technological breakthroughs are made that allow not only science, but also education to develop, because such models make  the life and learning process of students much easier.

----------


## Golbitzs0

teachers also playing a role in education that teaching to the students about 3D printing and technologies. Usually, sometime students do not understand this topic and they need professionals who can work for them.

----------

